# Need help with Dewalt DW251



## Jim West Pa (Jul 27, 2010)

I am using a Dewalt DW251 drywall screw gun to install drywall in my new shop and I'm having trouble controlling the depth of the screws.
Actually, I have no control. That is the problem.
This tool has a screw depth adjustment on it but no matter where I set it the screws go in too deep. Instead of stopping just below the surface, they go in a 1/4 inch or more.
Any of you folks familiar enough with this tool to know what the problem is. Know how to fix it ?
I bought this gun used and haven't given it much use until now.


----------



## cgp4312 (Sep 20, 2012)

I use that gun every day at work and the only thing I can think of is that the nose cone may not be on all the way so the adjustment won't work or it was adjusted to far and came out of adjustment. Try turning it really far to see it it starts moving


----------



## PaliBob (May 15, 2010)

Jim, I could find no Google reference for a *DW271*
The current DeWalt model Screwdriver is DW272
IF yours is a DW271 then it begs the question of
Why did DeWalt change the design of the DW271
enough to change the model # to DW272?


----------



## Jim West Pa (Jul 27, 2010)

cgp4312 said:


> I use that gun every day at work and the only thing I can think of is that the nose cone may not be on all the way so the adjustment won't work or it was adjusted to far and came out of adjustment. *Try turning it really far to see it it starts moving*


 
Did exactly that and it works just like it's supposed to now.
I was turning it only 4 clicks to coincide with the pictures on the cone.
Thank you cgp.


----------



## Jim West Pa (Jul 27, 2010)

PaliBob said:


> Jim, I could find no Google reference for a *DW271*
> The current DeWalt model Screwdriver is DW272
> IF yours is a DW271 then it begs the question of
> Why did DeWalt change the design of the DW271
> enough to change the model # to DW272?


 Bob, that's because I have a 251.


----------

